# Victorian Time Wasters



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 3, 2008)

This site is exactly what the name implies.

You have been warned....

Victorian Time Wasters


----------



## matt01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Shooting the flies was pretty fun...it is certainly a time waster.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 3, 2008)

I scored a bullseye!!!! Although it was a time waster. In a Victorian way!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 3, 2008)

crazy


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 3, 2008)

Got a bulls eye and dropped the rabbit in the hat


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 3, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## staythecourse (Nov 3, 2008)

I was baffled and will probably dream about it tonight.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the amusements.

they came at a most needed time.


----------

